# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  BARON X labrador roumain né en 2013(89)

## minie77

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Baron
*Type:* Labrador
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 9 ans 7 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 642090001685913
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 89 - Yonne
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 5 ans 8 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 86 97 02 46
*E-mail :* fabiacombi@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 210 




 Baron est arrivé en France via l'association Mukitza. Il vivait auparavant depuis 2014 dans une fourriere mouroir en Roumanie où sa vie était en danger à chaque instant.

Baron en Roumanie était très timide et ne se laissait pas manipuler mais sans aucune agressivité. Chez nous, il n'accepte toujours pas la laisse mais il se laisse dorénavant caresser. Il aura besoin de maîtres patients qui sauront prendre le temps de le remettre en confiance. Il aime sortir en parc de détente mais dés qu'il y a trop de monde autour de lui il aime se cacher.

Il est ok chiens.



*Le refuge se situe :*

*La voie aux Vaches**Les Chollets**89100 NAILLY**03-86-97-02-46**Il est ouvert régulièrement :*

*- Chaque lundi, mercredi et jeudi de 14h00 à 17h00*

*- Chaque samedi de 14h00 à 18h00**(Pour toute adoption, merci de venir 1 heure avant la fermeture du refuge)
**Vous pouvez aussi prendre rendez-vous par téléphone ou par mail :**03 86 97 02 46      ou     refugespayonne@gmail.com**Nhésitez pas à nous rendre visite !*

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Baron commence à marcher en laisse

----------


## Annabelle27

BRAVO pour ces progrès Baron !!! UP pour toi mon beau

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## helix89

Toujours à l'adoption.

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Beaucoup de progrès pour Baron, il a fait sa première ballade en dehors du refuge

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Pensez à Baron

----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77



----------


## Mimine1709

Pas un seul message pour le beau Baron  :Frown:  
Est-il plus à l'aise avec la laisse ?

----------


## minie77

Oh oui, il se promène très bien

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## Vegane7

::

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77

Pensez  à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77



----------


## France34

BARON a-t-il enfin trouvé sa famille  ?

----------


## minie77

Toujours au refuge

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

BARON a-t-il trouvé sa famille ?

----------


## minie77

Non il est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Daysie433

> *Âge: 6 ans 4 mois*


*

pourriez-vous minie77 changer son âte dans le titre ? ou alors indiquer né en ...., merci 
il est très beau 
a-t-il été testé chats ?

j'ai cherché sur Mukitza, il est né en fév. 2012

*http://associationmukitza.forums-act...spa-de-l-yonne

----------


## France34

Possibilité de photos pour BARON ?

----------


## France34

Merci , Daysie433, pour le lien de BARON vers Mukitza ! Ce serait dommage qu'on ne puisse pas le voir : il a un si beau regard ! Je lui souhaite une bonne adoption ! ::

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de photos de BARON , ici ?

----------


## France34

BARON n'est plus sur le site de la SPA : il a du être adopté ! Tant mieux pour lui !

----------


## girafe

Baron et Avalon sont toujours au refuge d'après le site et la page fb (février 2021) 

Vous souvenez-vous de Baron et Avalon ?
Ces deux amours sont au refuge depuis bientôt 4 ans.
Nous tentons de les rediffuser encore afin de trouver LA famille exemplaire qui respectera leurs façons de vivre.
Ces deux chiens sont craintifs et n'aiment pas la main de l'homme, même pour des caresses ils se figent, ils ont évolué au refuge et s'y sentent bien en sécurité. Nous avons même le droit à la fête à distance quand ils nous voient. Ils sont gourmands tous les deux. Et peuvent se promener en laisse.
Nous préférerions quand même pour eux une vie chez des gentilles personnes, les conditions que nous recherchons :
- Une maison avec un terrain très clos, une dépendance où les chiens pourront se protéger des intempéries.
- Pas de contraintes si les animaux ne le souhaitent pas.
- Les deux chiens doivent être placés ensemble impérativement.
Le refuge sera derrière les adoptants pour les aider aux moindres soucis (il faudra donc une famille pas trop loin du refuge 1H maximum).
Avalon aurait bientôt 7 ans et Baron 8 ans, ces âges sont estimatifs, nous pensons qu'ils sont plus âgés, ils sont bien sûr stérilisés. Ils sont de taille moyenne, croisés berger. Baron ne voit plus de son oeil droit.
SI vous pensez être LE bon foyer pour eux, merci de nous contacter au 03 86 97 02 46  ou refugespayonne@gmail.com
Merci !

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------

